# lies my father told me



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

another thread (that was sad) reminded me of this and since this is funny, it wasn't appropriate in that one.

i got my first siamese kitten when i was 3. i know that sounds a little young, but i loved the kitty. anyway, i didn't do anything to it, but it liked to run meet my father at the gate. when he got out of the car to open it, he'd leave the car door ajar and koko would jump in and ride the rest of the way up the driveway. one day though, i guess he didn't jump into the car and daddy accidentally ran over him  (i know).

since i was only three, my parents didn't want to tell me what happened so they started frantically looking around for another kitten. i think he was about six months old, so naturally they couldn't find one even approximately the same age. my father finally found one a couple of months old, so he brought him home in a box from wherever koko had been "visiting" lol.

i got really excited when i looked in the box at the tiny kitten. then i said, "koko all shinked up." i never knew what really happened until i was like sixteen.


----------



## mainecoonmama (May 24, 2012)

Parents will go to lengths with that. I had a too brave for his britches orange tabby as a kid. He liked to beat up our dog, who allowed it since they were raised from puppy and kitten together. One day my cat picked a fight with a not so friendly neighbor dog. A great big chow as it were. As you can guess, my cat lost. 

My parents, decided to tell me that he came home and told them he found a wife and had to move to the country to be with her. ( THe cat was called Milo, after the movie Milo&Otis...oddly enough in the movie Milo also finds a wife and lives with her in the country.....) I believed them, and when ever we went into the country I just assumed every cat or kitten we saw was a child of milo's.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

We moved 1600 miles away from where I was born when i was about 10 years old - for my father's new job. We had a 2 year old German Shepherd named Mr. Blue, who my aunt had rescued from somewhere when he was 6 months old. Mr. Blue got terrible car sickness anytime he rode in a car. We were going to have to live in an apartment for awhile until our house was finished, as there was a housing shortage in the town we were moving to. Due to those 2 factors, we couldn't take Mr. Blue. My parents told me they gave him to my father's friend in the country. I never did find out what really happened to him.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

that's nice that your parents that went to the trouble to protect your feelings. when i was probably @9 years old, my 11 year old sister got a rabbit as a bday present from a friend. bad idea! people should know NOT to give an animal as a surprise gift. it's way too much responsibility for the parents who don't want or even know HOW to take care of an animal - no matter how small. anyway, the rabbit lived in our laundry room for a few months (what did that other person expect out of my mother who had NEVER had a pet in her life???), then one day we came home and Mandy was just gone. i think all us kids were just too afraid to ask what happened so we never knew the details. growing up without animals was like living in a while 'nuther world. it was weird!


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

yeah most of the time i just don't like to know what happened to the animals that are suddenly gone. i can't do anything about it so i'd like to pretend that maybe something nice(r) happened than what really did.

maggie, at least you didn't have any weird "mystery meat" for dinner soon after that. LOL (or i shouldn't laugh, maybe you did--that's really not unheard of). 

anyone who had to surrender a pet to a farm: lots of pets relocated live very happy and long lives.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

agh! cinderflower, that article was disgusting! i can't believe i read the first few sentences. i closed the link after that, but i wish i hadn't read any of it. that guy is going to H___ for sure. ick! ick! i have to go cleanse my brain now. :shock:


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

i know. sick. at least he's going to jail. someone who would do something like that shouldn't be around children.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I grew up on a farm and we were always told the truth. Pigs and steers got turned into bacon and steaks. Cats/Dogs/Birds and even grandma died/pts (grandma wasn't pts, I don't think) and were buried. There was never much of a mystery.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

yeah let's hope grandma wasn't pts. they told me the truth about stuff when i was like six or seven, just not when i was three. plus i know my father felt really bad and it would have impossible to explain.

you didn't have to eat any of your pets though, did you?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Pigs and steers, yes. I would have considered them pets. I would pet them (the steers at least, the pigs were too gross) and feed them apples. My mom has pictures of me sitting on their backs like a horse. We would get them newly weaned and finish them off over the summer.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

awwwwwwwwwwwww. but that's the way it is for lots of people on farms. it still makes me sad.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Luckily none of the family pets died before my son was 7. They helped bury her. I saw no reason to lie about what happened to her. My kids grieved, asked all the questions kids ask afterwards and lived through it. Which is a good thing since their grandmother died a year and a half later quite suddenly, which would have been harder to hide....

They also know steaks come from cows, and bacon from pigs


----------

